# Fantasy Purchase



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I like window shopping on Ebay for all manner of things and now different coffee equipments is another area I like to keep my eye on.

I ended up looking at this beauty and even started day dreaming about asking the Mrs if I could put it in the garage instead of her car ! I like the way it has runners and everything, Imagining myself "in it" like i'm on some daytime cookery show !

Behold "The Hub" in all it's glory

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CATERING-SERVERY-COMPLETE-CAFE-SERVERY-FOOD-DISPLAY-THE-HUB/111600551181?_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140328180637%26meid%3D4ac3b34c999a4f759eb2c307a7ab9862%26pid%3D100009%26rk%3D5%26rkt%3D10%26sd%3D321673345818

Has anyone else found themselves looking at something they didn't start out looking for and finding themselves trying to justify it?

Id like to see some of your Fantasy Purchases


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Find myself looking at one of these daily and wondering if i should get one, can see myself wearing it all weekend, pretending im in a film of some kind!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Adult-Mens-Gimp-Outfit-Second-Skin-Fancy-Dress-Costume-Bondage-Stag-Party-Gents/191343443749?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D29316%26meid%3Daa7af8647a6640e8b5bd7a73f20c9da5%26pid%3D100011%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D10%26sd%3D400716491235

Next!


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

froggystyle said:


> pretending im in a film of some kind!


Aye right


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Find myself looking at one of these daily and wondering if i should get one, can see myself wearing it all weekend, pretending im in a film of some kind!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Adult-Mens-Gimp-Outfit-Second-Skin-Fancy-Dress-Costume-Bondage-Stag-Party-Gents/191343443749?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%2 6asc%3D29316%26meid%3Daa7af8647a6640e8b5bd7a73f20c 9da5%26pid%3D100011%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D10%26sd%3D400 716491235
> 
> Next!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

froggystyle said:


> Find myself looking at one of these daily and wondering if i should get one, can see myself wearing it all weekend, pretending im in a film of some kind!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Adult-Mens-Gimp-Outfit-Second-Skin-Fancy-Dress-Costume-Bondage-Stag-Party-Gents/191343443749?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D29316%26meid%3Daa7af8647a6640e8b5bd7a73f20c9da5%26pid%3D100011%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D10%26sd%3D400716491235
> 
> Next!


That doesn't look good in my "recent history"


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Where's Spazbarista when you need him?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Im not sharing my gimp uniform...


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

100% Satisfaction huh??


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Go ahead and do it Jeebs, I'll get one too!


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

I keep on looking at things like this. Especially after watching any WWII film or program.

Linky

But the other half would kill me as I've already got a Landy IIa Pink Panther that needs a full restoration...


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Flibster said:


> I keep on looking at things like this. Especially after watching any WWII film or program.
> 
> Linky
> 
> But the other half would kill me as I've already got a Landy IIa Pink Panther that needs a full restoration...


A mate of mine has two jeeps, one is as straight out of the factory with a new (original boxed) gearbox/engine. Also has a Tilly and a motorbike from the same period (he's a member of a re-enactment group. Here's his new gas powered toy...


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Flibster said:


> I keep on looking at things like this. Especially after watching any WWII film or program.
> 
> Linky
> 
> But the other half would kill me as I've already got a Landy IIa Pink Panther that needs a full restoration...


Better than coming home with this....


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Rhys said:


> A mate of mine has two jeeps, one is as straight out of the factory with a new (original boxed) gearbox/engine. Also has a Tilly and a motorbike from the same period (he's a member of a re-enactment group. Here's his new gas powered toy...


That is all kinds of awesome.









I have a couple of deactivated GPMG's that came with the Pinky. It's so tempting to look into that.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> That doesn't look good in my "recent history"


I'm scared to look now :-/


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Flibster said:


> That is all kinds of awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did they ever fit a .50 cal? nudge nudge


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

grumpydaddy said:


> Did they ever fit a .50 cal? nudge nudge


Yup. The rear mount was readily interchangeable. Front was normally the commanders GPMG, but could also be changed.

7.62mm GPMG, .30 cal, .50 cal, 7.62mm gatling, 84mm recoilless rifle, anti tank missile, 20mm GIAT cannon, 40mm Mk19 grenade launcher, Minimi were all fitted at one point. I'v just got a single front GPMG and single rear GPMG, with mounting points for something else, but no mount.

And being an 80's Land Rover, it also has rust. Lots of rust.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

uh huh, next you will be telling me you have that Milan to go with it







Ever live in Hereford?


----------



## cracker666 (Jan 17, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty;2659 like window shopping on Ebay for all manner of things and now different coffee equipments is another area I like to keep my eye on.
I ended up looking at this beauty and even started day dreaming about asking the Mrs if I could put it in the garage instead of her car ! I like the way it has runners and everything said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CATERING-SERVERY-COMPLETE-CAFE-SERVERY-FOOD-DISPLAY-THE-HUB/111600551181?_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140328180637%26meid%3D4ac3b34c999a4f759eb2c307a7ab9862%26pid%3D100009%26rk%3D5%26rkt%3D10%26sd%3D321673345818[/URL]
> 
> Has anyone else found themselves looking at something they didn't start out looking for and finding themselves trying to justify it?
> 
> ...


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Just poppin' round for a coffee....should be in London in an hour or so....


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

grumpydaddy said:


> Just poppin' round for a coffee....should be in London in an hour or so....


Finally they have installed a full sized scalextric track in London.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Behold "The Hub" in all it's glory
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CATERING-SERVERY-COMPLETE-CAFE-SERVERY-FOOD-DISPLAY-THE-HUB/111600551181?_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140328180637%26meid%3D4ac3b34c999a4f759eb2c307a7ab9862%26pid%3D100009%26rk%3D5%26rkt%3D10%26sd%3D321673345818


It went for £1220 Someone got a bargain considering you got a black & white commercial bean to cup machine which go for around £1000 on their own, fridge and everything else shown in the pictures


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Just WOW, love it.

http://www.designboom.com/design/v12-espresso-machine-references-formula-one-engines-01-03-2014/


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I was going to bid, but they wouldn't courier











Jumbo Ratty said:


> I like window shopping on Ebay for all manner of things and now different coffee equipments is another area I like to keep my eye on.
> 
> I ended up looking at this beauty and even started day dreaming about asking the Mrs if I could put it in the garage instead of her car ! I like the way it has runners and everything, Imagining myself "in it" like i'm on some daytime cookery show !
> 
> ...


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Just WOW, love it.
> 
> http://www.designboom.com/design/v12-espresso-machine-references-formula-one-engines-01-03-2014/
> 
> View attachment 14518


Love to see how you backflush it.. Maybe add extra dark roast coffee to make it run too rich so it back flushes itself?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I must resist the temptation.

I just cant justify the space it would occupy or the capacity it has to offer.









http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Cona-FB103-Cafe-3-burner-coffee-making-machine-Rare-/131611693584?hash=item1ea4ab1210


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I think I need the DigiTamp, LatteGraph & the Espressometer

http://coffeeman.homecall.co.uk/index_files/Page524.htm


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

I'm slowly getting obsessed looking at La Pavoni leaver machines ... I want, I want lol


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

owain said:


> I'm slowly getting obsessed looking at La Pavoni leaver machines ... I want, I want lol


have you narrowed it down to what model ? pre\ post millennium. EL, ELH, PL, PLH or go balls out with an eagle on top model


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> have you narrowed it down to what model ? pre\ post millennium. EL, ELH, PL, PLH or go balls out with an eagle on top model


Am eagle on top?!? As in like Sharpe stealing the imperial eagle?


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Find myself looking at one of these daily and wondering if i should get one, can see myself wearing it all weekend, pretending im in a film of some kind!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Adult-Mens-Gimp-Outfit-Second-Skin-Fancy-Dress-Costume-Bondage-Stag-Party-Gents/191343443749?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D29316%26meid%3Daa7af8647a6640e8b5bd7a73f20c9da5%26pid%3D100011%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D10%26sd%3D400716491235
> 
> Next!


Thanks for that Froggy! Now "My Ebay" is proudly showing that I've recently looked for Gimp suits.. I hope no one in the office is watching while I'm next perusing eBay during my lunch hour.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> That doesn't look good in my "recent history"





marcuswar said:


> Thanks for that Froggy! Now "My Ebay" is proudly showing that I've recently looked for Gimp suits.. I hope no one in the office is watching while I'm next perusing eBay during my lunch hour.


I got caught out too



Missy said:


> Am eagle on top?!? As in like Sharpe stealing the imperial eagle?


These divide opinion. I quite like them, some hate them


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

marcuswar said:


> Thanks for that Froggy! Now "My Ebay" is proudly showing that I've recently looked for Gimp suits.. I hope no one in the office is watching while I'm next perusing eBay during my lunch hour.


Just wait until that little cookie shows up in all your Facebook (and other sites) ads.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I got caught out too
> 
> These divide opinion. I quite like them, some hate them


What the actual ...? They are so horrendous they are fabulous! The ultimate kitsch! I think I need one. Preferably in brass and copper.... Just to really go for the look.

As for the gimp suits.... Always look before you leap!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Missy said:


> What the actual ...? They are so horrendous they are fabulous! The ultimate kitsch! I think I need one.* Preferably in brass and copper.*... Just to really go for the look.


My personal favourite









Id like to know the thought process behind the decision to run with the eagle on top,,

what doesnt look better without an eagle on top


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

This could adorn my Gaggia Classic, would give it an imperial look

Complete bargain at £1.27 delivered, stands at 85mm high, not sure if thats big enough










http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3D-Angel-Eagle-Car-Decor-Metal-Emblem-Badge-Side-Trunk-Decal-Sticker-HOT-/141916392446?hash=item210ae04bfe:g:bPQAAOSw~OVWzpiB


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Oh my days. GROUP BUY! imagine the discount we could get. That's 3 inches. Plenty big enough. But is it just plastic?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Description

Beautiful 3D eagle car Logo front cover bonnet

High quality metal material

Adhesive tape is on the bottom

Color: Silver

Net weight: 33 g / 1.16 oz

Size: 85 x 85 mm

On the plus side it folds back because its meant to be a car bonnet emblem,, so it will go under my cupboards when not in use


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> have you narrowed it down to what model ? pre\ post millennium. EL, ELH, PL, PLH or go balls out with an eagle on top model


Professional size with the gauge, chrome I'm excluding the gold, until I'm wealthy enough to get the house in Provence lol


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Description
> 
> Beautiful 3D eagle car Logo front cover bonnet
> 
> ...


Metal material? It's plastic! I'll get one if you do!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Missy said:


> Metal material? It's plastic! I'll get one if you do!


it does weigh 33g's must be real metal.

I must be feeling giddy,, i will get one then, and it shall be my consolation prize for getting knocked out in the first round of the CFUK 2016 latte art competition.


 


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


>


I have enhanced the appearance of my gaggia classic with the addition of an eagle.

A simple and reversible modification should i ever wish to sell the machine and the potential purchaser isn't as discerning


----------



## BigEasy (Mar 26, 2016)

That's a beauty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Has anyone else found themselves looking at something they didn't start out looking for and *finding themselves trying to justify it*?


The bit in bold is crucial - it means that whatever it is should be almost within reach and just needs an extra bit of rationalization.

As it happens, recently I bought a cheap banjo to see if I liked it. While I was in the initial stages of torturing the family I pointed out a couple of its shortcomings and Mrs. VC replied "I always said that buying cheap was more expensive in the long run" so I bought this as well just to prove her right:









Who needs a new grinder anyway?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Oooh you hid it here!? Well I've got a La Gaggia eagle too.

Next plan by a sink plunger for the brew switch for that true "fake lever" experience.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Missy said:


> Oooh you hid it here!? Well I've got a La Gaggia eagle too.
> 
> Next plan by a sink plunger for the brew switch for that true "fake lever" experience.


Ding Dong

Its a class apart isnt it.

I like the sound of the fake lever, but will bask in the glory of the eagle for now.

Unbelievable value though, considering it came all the way from china,, mine needed a bit of fettling of the wing tip due to some point flash, sometimes known as casting fin


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Ding Dong
> 
> Its a class apart isnt it.
> 
> ...


Fettling? I've not inspected mine in such great detail! Just got it straight up.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Missy said:


> Fettling? I've not inspected mine in such great detail! Just got it straight up.


I admire your eagerness

75mm up and 14mm in from the right hand side. Thats where you need to fettle


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Quality stuff. Maybe send the photos through to Philips to see if it something that they would like to add to future models (along with a solenoid).

Reminds me of my gran who for years drove around in a Morris Traveller with a solid silver whippet hood ornament. No idea why it was never pinched, but looked fantastic.

Less so when she finally changed car and insisted that it was fitted to the bonnet of a beige Mini Metro.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I really wanted the peterbilt flying pig,, but like vieux clou did with his first banjo I went for the cheaper option


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

NickdeBug said:


> Reminds me of my gran with a solid silver whippet hood ornament.


Is there a swaps page? "Missy would like to swap her top notch eagle ornamentation for whippet or similar (please no scenthounds)


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

When i was a young teenager I drove an aging Hillman Avenger and fixed a rubber gremlin (from the film) on the bonnet in a parody of the Rolls Royce spirit of excellence. It was hilarious stopping at zebra crossings and watching the faces of the pedestrians as they crossed.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

when i was a teenager i had a humber scepter mk3 , i fitted lights behind the grill like in knightrider the TV programme,

it was also jacked up at the back with van wheels fitted and a 2metre fibreglass whip aerial a la dukes of hazzard

hind sight eh


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I can only dream of owning this

http://www.mavamespresso.com/gallery/


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I can only dream of owning this
> 
> http://www.mavamespresso.com/gallery/


I'd rather one of these than a modbar


----------

